# Warning Private property parking



## lockpicker1969

Warning Private property parking. I would like to warn members of a recent fine I got through overstaying the 2 hour period at most service stations in the UK. The service station in question was MOTO Ferrybridge. The letter states if you can produce a receipt from MOTO to prove you used the services a reduced payment of £20 if received within 7 days or £50 with no receipt.


----------



## barryd

It's not a fine, it's an invoice from a private company. Bin it and forget about it IMO. I had one for £80.


----------



## blu66

lockpicker1969 said:


> Warning Private property parking. I would like to warn members of a recent fine I got through overstaying the 2 hour period at most service stations in the UK. The service station in question was MOTO Ferrybridge. The letter states if you can produce a receipt from MOTO to prove you used the services a reduced payment of £20 if received within 7 days or £50 with no receipt.


dont pay it ignore it do not respond to them at all, do a google search on private parking tickets there is loads about it.

Blu


----------



## commuter

I had an "invoice" from a parking company in Sheffield.

We went for a meal and shopped in ToysRus and were 3 minutes over the allowed 3 hours.

I produced two receipts which were 2 hours 59 minutes apart and spoke to the manager about the £78 refund I wanted for the goods I purchased at which point he agreed to contact the parking company (G24)

The advice is always do not pay. They will send you a couple of letters giving deadlines for payment followed by a couple of letters threatening court and the final letters are from a "baliff". Rumours are all letters are from the same source.

By contacting the TRU manager I basically avoiided all of the letters

Below is a link to the 23 pages stretching over 3 years and the advice all the way through is don't pay

http://www.sheffieldforum.co.uk/showthread.php?t=328329

Good luck whatever you decide to do


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

We got one last Sunday for parking in a Disabled place on a huge almost deserted retail park, we don't have a blue badge, but our lass has recently had her second full knee replacement, and so only walks with difficulty and lots of pain, the parking attendant said he saw the crutches in the back (we used a wheelchair) but did a ticket anyway, the store manager said to say he said it was OK, our lass has written to the parking company to explain the situation, we await the reply.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

A person very close to me got one at Asda.
I binned it.

It is an Invoice.

The companies get your details from DVLA at a charge of £2.50

They can only issue the notice to the owner of the vehicle.
The owner need not inform them as to who was driving.

I am now awaiting the second harrasing letter.

read this
http://www.ukpoliceonline.co.uk/index.php?/topic/42909-parking-charge-notice-pcn/

Dave p


----------



## geordie01

Bin it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

They never offfer a refund for the time you have paid for and not used.

Dave p


----------



## Zebedee

Slightly off topic (_and following Dave p's post_) their selling practices must be illegal, since they frequently sell the same item more than once and to different purchasers!! 8O 8O

Most ticket machines demand the vehicle registration number so the ticket cannot be passed on.

If I have hired a parking space for 2 hours, then leave early after one hour, why should I *not *be able to give the unused, second hour to someone else??

It's my space, hired for the entire two hours, and I have the ticket as a receipt to prove it. If my space is then sold to someone else, that surely cannot be legal?? 8O

Alternately - it cannot be illegal for me to hand on the space for someone else, for them to use for the remaining time shown on the ticket!!

Surely they can't have it both ways!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

That is why pay and display is unfair.

Pay on exit or via a machine prior to exit is fair.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

I got an £80 invoice for parking in a disabled bay for 3 min at a moto station on the m62 and I do have a blue badge. Bit keen I think.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Did you pay it Barry

Dave p


----------



## Antonia

*Boycott*

Maybe we should all boycott stores and service providers that do this kind of thing, even if we are in our cars. Also those who have height barriers that discriminate against us.
Kind of like a club or union boycott. Hit them where it hurts, in the pocket. 
Maybe a mass motorway service station fill up with motorhomes all filling the car park with people sitting INSIDE their vans making their own tea for a couple of hours until moving onto the next service station.
Fun 

Antonia


----------



## Telbell

Be aware though that some stores' car parks are in fact council car parks, which are monitored by local council "Civilian Enquiry Officers" (or suchlike) and parking is governed by local Statutory Instruments.

These car parks have nothing to do with the Stores and the Penalty Charge Notices issued are legally enforceable.

Our local Asda is one such car park.


----------



## Stanner

Telbell said:


> Be aware though that some stores' car parks are in fact council car parks, which are monitored by local council "Civilian Enquiry Officers" (or suchlike) and parking is governed by local Statutory Instruments.
> 
> These car parks have nothing to do with the Stores and the Penalty Charge Notices issued are legally enforceable.
> 
> Our local Asda is one such car park.


And the local Waitrose here.

Just check who has sent you it - if it is a Local Authority it's a Parking Ticket if it's a private parking (or parking enforcement) company, it's just an invoice for what they see as a breach of contract.


----------



## passionwagon

8O Never a fine if private-only an invoice as stated. Bailiffs cannot distrain without a court order which can only be granted if you have been invited to be present in court and your defence is not accepted..
Local aurhority parking fees are regulated and there must be an an judication officer to whom you can appeal. 
Never be to clever and wind up either group just paly them at their game. :roll:


----------



## barryd

Dave

don't be daft. Of course I didn't pay it! 

I bet thousands of poor souls have though. I do have some sympathy for some supermarkets or service stations where people abuse them and treat them like a park and ride but there are several companies now doing private car park work for moto ans the like that are like muggers. Thanks to forums like this and the Internet people ate getting wise and the companies that employ these low lifes should take note.


----------



## lockpicker1969

Thanks for all the replies. I am in 2 minds weather to pay now :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If you do pay do the following.
Send a cheque for the £2.50 that it has cost them to find out the vehicles registered keeper.

If there was a parking fee add that to the £2.50.
If they take you to court they can only sue for their loss which is the parking fee.

If you do not pay expect a couple of letters, ignore them.

All the above assumes that the PCN was not issued by the council.
Dave p


----------



## CliffyP

I think if conditions of parking are displayed, and a tarrif displayed, you will find a court will find against you. The only saving grace is the cost of such actions, hence after a few letters it goes into the to hard to do drawer. Given the wheelclamping situation, I think such enforcement will be made easier. Who was driving the car would be up to the owner to sort out.
Also if you are given the chance to pay and you dont, having been given notice the costs will be added if you lose. Ignoring is a gamble unless you have a good defence. I woudnt pay though because the odds of action in Court are in your favour.


----------



## camper69

lockpicker1969 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I am in 2 minds weather to pay now :?


Don't pay and if you have not already done so have a read of Pepipoo to put your mind at rest. Even register and get the regulars on the forum to give their opinium.

Derek


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

There are a few posts about parking in a disabled bay for "a few minutes" as if that is fair enough and OK and we all do it. I might have misunderstood, the posters might have badges in which case ignore the following.

If you don't have a blue badge you shouldn't park in a disabled bay. 

I suppose it sounds like I'm being a bit lecturing and puritanical but it's one of those things in life that annoys me. They're there for a reason. I'm able bodied and would not dream of parking in a disabled bay.

My Dad has a genuine need for his blue badge and shouldn't be made to go further because someone just wanted to nip to the shop for some **** or a pint of milk and couldn't be bothered to walk across the car park.

Please think about it before you use them if you have no right. 

Rant over.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

The parent and child spaces too.

I do get anoyed when people shout at me telling me the space is for parents and children only.

I do reply, this is my daughter. Even though she is 25 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## erneboy

Can't help pointing out that your logic is flawed on that one Dave.

The space is for parent and child. Your daughter is not a child, she is an adult, Alan.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

I think it was a weak joke, trying to lighten the mood after I cast a pall of gloom over proceedings.


----------



## bazzeruk

Def do not pay - had the same thing and never heard from them again


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

erneboy said:


> Can't help pointing out that your logic is flawed on that one Dave.
> 
> The space is for parent and child. Your daughter is not a child, she is an adult, Alan.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Sorry Alan.
Can`t remember the last time I went shopping, never mind with daughter

ps She may be an adult to others but she is still my child. :wink:

Dave p


----------



## Mrplodd

When you park on a private (not council operated) car park no matter what the signs say it is a contract between the car park owner and the car DRIVER.

To stand any chance at all at court the car park owner must prove who the driver was. The registered keeper is *NOT* liable and is under no obligation to identify the driver (unlike speed camera tickets where the reg keeper is required by law to identify the driver)

Either ignore them completely or write a brief letter saying

" I am in receipt of your letter dated ?????? I was NOT the driver at the time and I am under no legal obligation to identify who was driving. I will not respond to any further correspondence in respect of this matter"


----------



## Stanner

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't help pointing out that your logic is flawed on that one Dave.
> 
> The space is for parent and child. Your daughter is not a child, she is an adult, Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Sorry Alan.
> Can`t remember the last time I went shopping, never mind with daughter
> 
> ps She may be an adult to others but she is still my child. :wink:
> 
> Dave p
Click to expand...

I can park in those spaces, as I am a both a parent to my daughter and also a child to my Mother, so I qualify on both counts......................

Next question?


----------



## ched999uk

I broke down in a moto service station on Thursday, I was in the petrol station and the MH refused to turn over. Any way went back in to the petrol station to explain situation. Very helpful girl said you are only allowed 2 hrs 'parking'. She said it was an automated system based on cameras on entry and exit that captured your number plate! She also said that if I pop over to the main building I could speak to someone to turn off the auto fine!!! I spoke to Comfort recovery and then over to main building. Spoke to someone in the Travel Lodge and she extended my time to 24hrs! 
Back at motorhome thought while I await RAC I would have a poke round under bonnet. Found loose batter -ve, tightened it and MH started no problem. Very helpful chap in a Rapido (I think) offer to help but I had it sorted be then. Pulled off for-court and called Comfort to cancel RAC.
Arrived at Lincoln show and was directed to park virtually behind chap who had offered help 

Anyway moral to story, check battery cables and beware of auto number plate recognition/fine systems 

Thanks to the chap who offered help.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm not sure if these have already been posted elsewhere, so here they come again.

Parking rules

parking ticket appeals

private parking tickets


----------



## BLOZ

*Parking Charge Notice*

Morning all,our local postie has just been and left me a nice supprise,Pat and myself and Robbiedog came back from france after a 4week tour FANTASTIC. We used the ferry into DOVER on the 4 20am sailing, felling totaly bu----ed we stopped at ROADCHEF Maidstone for a kip. We were parked up for 3hrs13mins, yes you guest it, we got a parking charge notice. they CP PLUS want£80quid within 28days or £50 within 14days before 11/10/2011 COMMENTS PLEASE. Thanks Graham :


----------



## bigfoot

DON'T REPLY its only an invoice. It goes against all advice you see displayed on road signs 'Tired take a break' and 'Tiredness kills take a break'. If I wanted to reply I would tell them to stick it where the sun doesn't shine! :x 
Surely there must be some representation to the Government(unless an MP is on their board of directors) about these rip off merchants. We must be the only country that does this on our Autoroutes. :twisted: 
With hindsight and for future reference park up on Marine drive midnight to 8am its free.


----------



## Zebedee

bigfoot said:


> It goes against all advice you see displayed on road signs 'Tired take a break' and 'Tiredness kills take a break'.


Spot on Biggy!

Tiredness kills - take a break . . . . but don't fall asleep or you will be heavily fined after two hours for taking steps to avoid killing yourself, your passengers, and potentially a lot of other innocent motorists.

Beggars belief doesn't it!! 8O 

Dave


----------



## CliffyP

Again I believe that whilst it may only be an invoice it is still owed if the land owner has displayed its terms and conditions for parking there ( clearly). The fact that they do no chase it in Court is usualy because of the cost and time involved. And whilst you do not have to give the name of the person driving, a court would see this as avoidence, also if it was not you that was the driver, and the driver wont pay, you can bring them into the dispute as a third party. Should you come across the landowner who wont give up, the ignore it and it will go away could run up some healthy costs.
With the wheel clamping scenario it is going to get easier to enforce such debts. (which is after all what we are talking about). Perhaps looking at it from a landowners point of view may help, would anyone like to have a car park full of people whilst customers cant find a parking space. 
And before we get the ' car park was empty brigade' the rules can not be according to how busy it is.
The answer is either adhere to the terms or dont stay :wink: :wink: 

2hrs is to take a break, not stay the night.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Did the registered keeper park the vehicle.
If not bin it.

They have to prove who was driving and parked the vehicle.
The registered keeper is under no obligation to do that.


Dave p


----------

